# PLEASE READ: Spam in Off-Topic



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Now I know the bots won't read this, but I'm posting this here so you know what to do when you see spam posted in the Off-Topic section! Typically, you can tell spam from non spam just by looking at it. Usually, it doesn't make any sense at all, written it poor English, or is filled with crazy symbols.

What to do when you see spam:

1. Click the "Report" button.










2. Type in "spam" in the box and then click "Submit Report".










It takes like 2 seconds and it helps keep our community free of spam!


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

And how do we do this from Tapatalk? *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> And how do we do this from Tapatalk? *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*


Whenever we get our own non-tapatalk app that b16 mentioned... hopefully we can report posts from that. *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> And how do we do this from Tapatalk? *hint, hint, nudge, nudge*


Ask Tapatalk to implement it. I'm sure they care heaps and loads about the input of a single user.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Ask Tapatalk to implement it. I'm sure they care heaps and loads about the input of a single user.


So it's an IPBoard plugin issue? I ask because xda has the report option on Tapatalk. I'll ask over there, too.

And when that single user is me, you're darn skippy they care heaps and loads. ;-)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

xda uses vbulletin. tapatalk creators are assholes and don't care about adding it to ipboard unless you want to pay them extortion sums of money.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I asked over there. If anyone else is curious, here's the thread so you can follow the progress, which I'll probably post here as well if it gets resolved or they say something conflicting.

http://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?threads/10791/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> I asked over there. If anyone else is curious, here's the thread so you can follow the progress, which I'll probably post here as well if it gets resolved or they say something conflicting.
> 
> http://support.tapat...?threads/10791/


Gave you my support on that thread, it would be nice to have a report spam option!


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

I reported one last night, saw a few more today, but don't have computer access.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've reported a fair few so far for spam. It'll happen on any forum, popular or not. Just a matter of reporting them whenever you see them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah we have had a lot of spam lately and like to get rid of it asap. Thanks everyone for reporting it when you see it.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Alright, after a little detective work, it appears to not be widespread throughout IPBoard. No report option on http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/ and http://rootzwiki.com/index but there is on http://androidrevolutions.com/index.php?/index All three of which are IPBoard. Waiting on response from winter on how to correct this.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

According to the Tapatalk developers, Rootz has disabled the option on their end.

http://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?posts/61293


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> According to the Tapatalk developers, Rootz has disabled the option on their end.
> 
> http://support.tapat...php?posts/61293


I highly don't believe that that's true. If there was a report option that could be enabled, someone would have enabled it by now.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I highly don't believe that that's true. If there was a report option that could be enabled, someone would have enabled it by now.


Somebody? How many people have access to the server that hosts the forum and can edit the plugin?

Not many people have (or should have) that level of access.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

We should be seeing less spam getting through as of today. But please continue to report any you might come across. We don't have enough mods to patrol every corner of Rootz.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

vbulletin, please.



I don't like to report, people deserve their 15 minutes of fame. Hahaha.


----------

